# Why is it SO hard.



## banapple (Nov 6, 2008)

to find someone...

I'm not frustrated or anything, but I feel like I'm missing something. Seriously, out of 19 years of my life I've never had a boyfriend. I know I should not worry because I'm still young bla bla bla

but it's ... sighhhh I don't know. I'm complaining. lol


----------



## bluengold2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

Where are you looking? where do you hang out I mean?


----------



## Aprill (Nov 6, 2008)

Stop searching he will find you




I swear tis true


----------



## banapple (Nov 6, 2008)

^thanks



but I'm not really searching for anything, i've been doing nothing for all my life Lol.

I'm in university right now, I'm not old enough to go to bars...and clubs are not my thing lol. +my school's full of gay guys and girls, if Only i swing that way lolll. D: so that doesn't help.

I'm also working part time at a bookstore. classes and work are already busy enough for me that i don't think i have the time to actually "look" I kind of like this co worker but it's probably going nowhere.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2008)

I know what you mean, there just aren't opportunities for me to meet nice men - I don't want to meet someone when I'm drunk, or when he is, in some seedy bar!

But, I agree with Aprill, I think he'll find me, so I've stopped looking, LOL

good luck in your search! I'm sure something will show up eventually!


----------



## banapple (Nov 6, 2008)

^ yea! exactly what I mean too!

thank you, and good luck to the both of us


----------



## Ricci (Nov 6, 2008)

Aprill is soooo right .. I wasnt looking and I met my fiancee!


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd consider myself a late bloomer. I wasn't like a lot of girls that I knew who at the age of 11 or whatever, had already kissed or had sex with someone. I was much older when anything happened. So, I waited only because like you I didn't look but I also didn't care. I was very proud of myself to be honest. I still am. I'll be 24 here soon and I've got an SO and a daughter now. So, I agree with Aprill that you'll find that someone but don't feel bad about being single


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2008)

Trust me, going clubbing or to the bars would not be a place to find an SO in anyways. Just focus on yourself. Im sure a guy will be there with the same interests as you and that's always the best way to find someone. Besides, 19 is young and there is no set age in which you have to be someone's girlfriend


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 6, 2008)

I've said this on another thread - if you want to meet a guy, go to where they hang out.

Basically, anything to do with sports, music, politics, among other things.

Consider the following example:

Browse around music stores and then ask a guy his opinion on which CD to purchase.

Try to take in a 9-hole golf game or play some tennis or volunteer with a local hockey organization

Volunteer with a political party that you support.


----------



## Darla (Nov 6, 2008)

I like this thread since i think it is a good topic. There are tons of guys out there that are looking for someone. It_ will _happen.

Carolyn has some good advice about where to meet guys. I don't think clubs or bars are the greatest.


----------



## banapple (Nov 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd consider myself a late bloomer. I wasn't like a lot of girls that I knew who at the age of 11 or whatever, had already kissed or had sex with someone. I was much older when anything happened. So, I waited only because like you I didn't look but I also didn't care. I was very proud of myself to be honest. I still am. I'll be 24 here soon and I've got an SO and a daughter now. So, I agree with Aprill that you'll find that someone but don't feel bad about being single



but johnnie, you're gorgeous



I don't think I am. lol 
--

I don't feel bad about being single, I just want to date a little haha.

I doubt I'd want to meet anyone at a bar or a club. I know better haha.

it's just, it's been a longgg time...I've always heard from people saying that "it'll happen" "it'll come to you" "stop trying".

I'm kind of getting sick of waiting, I guess. but I can't really complain since i'm not doing much. I am just waiting for something to happen. (kind of lost my train of thought....)


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 8, 2008)

First of all, you are beautiful! Second, it will happen when you least expect it! =)


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 10, 2008)

I could have written exactly what you wrote just now. People keep telling me to quit looking and the right guy will come around, but here I am at 33!!! and I haven't found him yet.

Of course, on the other hand, Mr. Right has probably approached me already and I was rude to him. *rolling eyes at myself*


----------



## banapple (Nov 10, 2008)

^ me too! lol

oh well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the both of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lucy (Nov 10, 2008)

i totally know what you mean. if i hadn't met felix i'd be posting the same thing!

i met him in the weirdest way, see my thread here- https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ver-88223.html

we're totally coupled up now!

but if that hadn't happened...i don't know what i'd be doing.


----------



## ALo (Nov 10, 2008)

I know how you feel. I've met tons of guys yet none that I would want a long term relationship with. I feel tired of waiting for the right guy to come along. Sometimes I wonder if I'm being too picky,but then when I do settle for less it usually doesn't work out. It is true the right guy usually comes along when you least expect it. I met my last boyfriend at a gas station when I had no makeup on and was all sweaty from the gym.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've said this on another thread - if you want to meet a guy, go to where they hang out. Basically, anything to do with sports, music, politics, among other things.

Consider the following example:

Browse around music stores and then ask a guy his opinion on which CD to purchase.

Try to take in a 9-hole golf game or play some tennis or volunteer with a local hockey organization

Volunteer with a political party that you support.

As usual, Carolyn has come up with great advice. You never know when you will meet someone nice, it will happen it just takes time. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## irnogs (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmm, I wouldn't bother with going places just to meet guys, but rather just get out more and go places you want to! Honestly, just getting out of the house and meeting people is your best bet. I met my husband only after I became comfortable with being single and going out doing things I wanted to do.  I met him through an anime convention of all things! Not really the kind of place I'd think of "hooking up" with anyone at... heh. Finding someone while you're doing something you like is the best since you know you'll already have something in common to talk about. ;-)


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 13, 2008)

Im in the same situation as you. Im glued to my ex cuz were such good friends and I wanna meet new people and I think I would have to agree with Dragonfly do things you love so that atleast theres an immediate common interest. And I think Aprill is right also. For the first time today a guy asked me for my number. Some random guy that was a client. I talked to him for 5 sec and he came back and asked me. Ya . . . . . I froze and told him I have a bf. Soooooo dont do that!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, no one asks me for my number! I'd probably do the same thing though, lol!


----------



## tasha37 (Nov 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean!

I just try to focus on stuff that I love doing and I try to be patient with waiting.


----------

